# Meguiar's Ultimate Paste Wax for an M16-enthousiast



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,

I have just used Ultimate Paste Wax for the first time, to replace my trusty M16 which I've been using for two years.

Meguiar's USA claim that UPW lasts longer than M16, so I thought that it might be a good idea to switch for my inter preparation.

The car is a precision grey Nissan 350Z, which was polished in spring.

The wax comes bundled with Meg's applicator pad and a Supreme shine buffing towel, however both are black to be in line with their Ultimate product line's appearance. While the quality is decent, I can't see dirt well on the towel so I gave it to the better half. Hey, Meg's pupil: If she refuses to marry me on 11/05, that' officially your fault ^^

The wax was applied at about 5 degrees C, which translates to about 40 degrees Fahrenheit. Despite the cold, the wax was easy to spread, I could achieve a very thin film - so thin that it was sometimes difficult to see in the low sun.

With M16, Used to separate the waxing process in three stages, as it would dry very fast. Since I knew that UW dries much slower and it was quite cold even in the sun, I spread the wax on the whole car at once and buffed it immediately afterwards. Buffing UW is quite a difference from M16: With a clean towel (Eurows), it is absolutely effortless to buff.

The paint was completely streak-free afterwards, something which I never mastered with M16 - there were always some patches which required a second buffing.

To sum it up, I really enjoyed using the wax. If Meg's claim about the longevity is correct, I will have to find a new purpose for my half pot of M16. 

The pictures are not much, sorry - I left my DSLR at home.

Best regards,

Detlev

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.341567,9.763556


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

nice write up mate this is something i been looking at getting


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Never noticed any problems with #16 drying quickly or hazing tbh, are you spread thin thin thin?


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, of course. But there were sometimes patches where I overdid the wax, and M16 punishes this mistake quite severely. Ultimate wax is more foolproof, which in itself is a good characteristic.

Best regards,

Detlev

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.341765,9.762871


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

It's great that you posted this. i were looking for the information if UPW should be cured for an hour before buffing in cold weather because it is always sold as an 'under the sun' wax. Looking forward to get your impressions on durability.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm looking to buy this soon. Probably the paste version. It will replace my Megs NXT 2.0.

Thanks for the review. I agree about what you say about the colour of the pad and MF. Quite silly making them black. Tthe gold colour of ordinary applicators and supreme shine MFs is far better to work with.

How'd you find the texture of the paste? And what about the scent?


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

The smell is something like vanilla, but I use it outside and don't care that much about the smell.

I am not sure what you consider the texture - the feel while it is being applied or the feel of the paint after buffing?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.369852,9.737188


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Top_Gun said:


> I am not sure what you consider the texture - the feel while it is being applied or the feel of the paint after buffing?


I mean, how does it feel when you are scooping it out of the can? Is it greasy, gritty, grabby, soft, hard?


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

How is the wax's performance (Beading etc.) in relation to Megs #16?


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Hm, that is hard to judge. It felt soft, but there was less on the pad than with M16. 

The beading is still quite nice. We had only little rain in the last days, but when it rained the beading was good although there is some dust on the car.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Since I'll marry on the morrow, it was time to give the car another wash. And because I had the time to spare, I applied another layer of UWP. All in all, the application is so much easier than M16 that I don't see me using M16 again. UWP is simply the better product.

Best regard,

Detlev


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations, Detlev. :wave:



Top_Gun said:


> Since I'll marry on the morrow, it was time to give the car another wash. And because I had the time to spare, I applied another layer of UWP. All in all, the application is so much easier than M16 that I don't see me using M16 again. UWP is simply the better product.
> 
> Best regard,
> 
> Detlev


----------

